# kong



## Jeffjohn

When should you use kong instead of ko ng or ko ang and mong instead of mo ng or mo ang? Thanks.


----------



## niernier

You should look into how ng , ang and -ng are used. Knowing the basic principles behind them will let you understand how they are used together with the other words in the sentence. The preceding pronouns, ko and mo , are not in any way related to the question. ko means "I" and mo means "you". Your question can be simply put as what is the difference between the usage of -ng, ng and ang as markers. 

This will always lead you to the same answer, ng is used to mark the unfocused direct object or actor, ang is used to mark the focused direct object and -ng is a ligature used for fluency in speech. It would also help if you have an example sentence that we can discuss.


----------



## Jeffjohn

Basically I'm asking if kong and mong are just conjuctions of ko ng and mo ng and if theres any rules as to when you can you that conjuction. For example, gusto kong instead of gusto ko ng. Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

_"Basically I'm asking if kong and mong are just conjuctions of ko ng and mo ng and if theres any rules as to when you can you that conjuction..."
_
No.  
*Kong *is a linker that implies first-person singular ownership of something (a feeling, emotion, desire, wish, etc.).

Gusto _*kong*_ kumain. = _*I*_ want to eat.
Nais _*kong*_ ikaw ay makapiling. =_* I*_ wish to be with you.
Pangarap _*kong*_ makapagibang bansa. = _*I*_ dream of traveling abroad.

_*Ko* _is a first-person singular pronoun and _*ng* _is a marker that indicates the direct object, possession or the actor of the verb.

Gusto _*ko*_ *ng* litson manok. =_* I*_ want* a *roast chicken.
Nais *ko ng* isang mahaba at maligayang buhay na kapaling ka. = _*I*_ wish *a* long and happy life with you.
Naghahanap _*ako*_ _*ng*_ paraan upang makapagibang bansa. =_* I *_am looking for_* a *_way to travel abroad.


----------



## Jeffjohn

thanks for the explanation. Also, what does the prefix ka indicate, like kausap or kapiling?


----------



## DotterKat

*Ka*- is a prefix that indicates mutual action.

Ka + usap (talk) = Kausap = talking/conversing with somebody
Ka + piling (presence or company) = Kapiling = in the (shared) presence or company of somebody


----------

